

The Beginning of Amazon Echo Reverse Engineering - thebiglebrewski

Loving my Echo so far. Noticed that if you go to this page:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;echo.amazon.com&#x2F;#settings&#x2F;dialogs<p>And enter this code into the JS console:<p>$(document).ajaxComplete(function(){console.log($(&quot;.dd-title.d-dialog-title&quot;).first().text())})<p>You&#x27;ll get the last said thing in the console.<p>Obviously this could be pretty useful! For now I&#x27;m pretty tired but tomorrow I&#x27;m going to try to hook it up to my Hue and my Nest and possibly my Roku...
======
Chetane
When did you receive yours? I signed up for one, but still didn't get selected
unfortunately :(

